# Got a new to me machine



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Got Given an old knitting machine in Pristine condition in original box with the parts ALL there other than the user manual! I have been able to locate and order a manual from the Knitmaster ebay store. Will have to wait till it gets to US from England. 
I will be able to figure most things out on it. but I have never used a cast on comb before and it has one! I may wait for the manual to mess with it but knowing me.....probably not! It does have the manual for the pattern selector which does have some info for using the buttons on both the selector and the main carriage. 
Oh I forgot to tell you the make and model, duh!
It is an Empisal-Knitmaster Model 250. Seems that is one of the slightly rarer models to find manuals free on the net for. It sure does look tiny after looking at my Studio 151 bulky machine. Now to figure out how to fit it into the house that has tooooo much stuff already.....maybe I should be featured on hoarders anonymous?! Well at least other than the manual I am not spending anything for it......yet.....And I have a ton of fine yarns to use on it.....


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oooo, that's wonderful. Congrats for being on the receiving end of some generous person!

Look forward to seeing your test projects and finished ones.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Congratulations Never heard of this model before let us know what stitches it knits.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

evesch said:


> Got Given an old knitting machine in Pristine condition in original box with the parts ALL there other than the user manual! I have been able to locate and order a manual from the Knitmaster ebay store. Will have to wait till it gets to US from England.
> I will be able to figure most things out on it. but I have never used a cast on comb before and it has one! I may wait for the manual to mess with it but knowing me.....probably not! It does have the manual for the pattern selector which does have some info for using the buttons on both the selector and the main carriage.
> Oh I forgot to tell you the make and model, duh!
> It is an Empisal-Knitmaster Model 250. Seems that is one of the slightly rarer models to find manuals free on the net for. It sure does look tiny after looking at my Studio 151 bulky machine. Now to figure out how to fit it into the house that has tooooo much stuff already.....maybe I should be featured on hoarders anonymous?! Well at least other than the manual I am not spending anything for it......yet.....And I have a ton of fine yarns to use on it.....


Am I right in thinking that this machine has 180 needles? If that is the case I believe that you have a mid gauge machine and they are brilliant and quite rare.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Hmm. I will have to count the needles. Sure doesn't look like a midgauge to me. But I have been using a bulky so those needles look tiny for sure. There is a little piece of knitting in the box that looks like it is worsted weight yarn. Since I do not have the main manual, just the stitch pattern one. I think the main manual would usually tell you more about the machine.


----------



## Omnivore (Apr 16, 2012)

I bought one from holiday-job money when I was 15, and remember the manual "Welkom in der neue Wereld des Kits Breiwerk". Now, that's a lot of use to you, isn't it. English too.: ) Maybe "Welcome to the World of Instant Knitting". It was lime green and a cartoon-lady took you through the steps. I no longer have it or the manual, but remember lots - accurately, I hope, for your sake - so my apologies in advance, if I lead you astray.

Check that all the hooked needles are straight as each other and that the tiny spoons (latches) on them fit properly and move freely - they might need replacing.

You oiled the bits with none but the recommended knitting-machine oil: i.e where the handled carriage would run across the top of the bed of needles (at the edges only)and inside the carriage, and on the poking-up knobs of the needles at the back of the machine, and clean up any excess with a cotton rag. Try your first few rows with disposable yarn to soak up any mess in case there's too much; you'll find out by experience. Have you screwed the hand-grip into the carriage?

There were heavyish balance and weighting-rods that you pushed into the cuff at the bottom of the red strip. Not the thinner rods with a loop at the end - those ones belong into the machine itself in the slots in the side of the thick plastic part of the machine.

A half-size red strip and a full-length one available, and a small selection of tools, and a brush to open latches and clean fluff away, that are used the same as for other knitting machines: see YouTube etc. for "transfer tools" etc.

It had a red cast-on strip with a yellow string of nylon? cast-on braid, and you pushed the strip onto and behind the needles to open the latches (those tiny spoons on the needle-hooks), laid the yellow string across the open needles, securing it at the start with those silvery custom-fitted bull-dog clips, and drew the red strip forward to close the latches, then you passed the handled carriage across towards the free end of the yellow string and it would hang free on the needle-hooks. 
I put the yarn into a wide plastic bin to stop it dancing and tangling about the dirty floor and kept it near my feet. A hand-turned wool-winder's useful for a smooth action from a ball of wool, and you use the wool from the inside of the now-wound wool. I secure the yarn across the top of the winder with a bit of transparent tape so I can find it later on when I've tugged it away from the spool of the winder.


Now *get a plastic ruler, and push the material backwards so the spoons are open again. Forgotten how far - maybe until about 2cm from the back where it might brake by itself?

Then (clip the yarn securely with the bull-dog clip and) lay the yarn across from the carriage-end to the other end, pull the red strip forward, and pass the carriage across once again.* Repeat from * to *.

There was a dial on the carriage to push the yarn out more if you needed a bigger stitch, and thin rods with a loop at (each?) side of the machine, to draw out for needle-replacements.

Like most "standard" machines, it was best for the thinnest yarn up to about 5-ply, then you could try alternate-needles-only, maybe. Memory not perfect, sorry.

You could make a stretchy double-welt false rib hem with alternate needles too (see the internet). For a conventional rib, knit the required length, on a tighter tension, then let down alternate stitches , one at a time, twirl the bottom one around in a loop and use the "latchet hook" tool (like another machine-needle but with a pale green plastic grip) through the "ladder" going upwards catching the next rung, pulling it through the previous loop, until you reach the top, where you replace the last loop on the needle.

It was a nifty sweetly-simple wee machine and I'm sorry I gave it away, as it would've been great to have fun with my grand-children, making themselves things without too many headaches.


----------



## alenemcintire (May 8, 2011)

I love my Empisal machines. I have the Knitting manual and the operations manual for the Empisal/Knitmaster model 360/260. If you might be interested in these manuals email me privately.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you! It does not sound like exactly the same machine as mine but close. This one also has a needle selector carriage for pattern knitting. The handle on the carriage is a fold down one. And it has cast on combs, no hems or weight rods. It does have an odd tool that I have not seen before as flat piece of metal that is shaped like a triangle on each end and is about 1 1/2 inches wide and 18 inches long. I am thinking it may be a needle pusher??? to be able to push a lot of the needles at one time... Also has a latch hook tool that has what looks like a dental pick at the other end of it.


----------



## alenemcintire (May 8, 2011)

I went back very quickly to look at these manuals and these models mentioned use punch cards. I bought the manuals in error several years ago.

I use an Empisal model 305 which has built in patterns that you can access by different positions of the knobs.

I do not use the cast on comb I have developed an e method of cast on using a manual knitting of the first row that works quite well for me.

Good luck with your machine.


----------



## coemarg (Jun 24, 2011)

There is a instruction book on ebay for your machine - go to http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Knitmaster-Knitting-Machine-Instructions-Model-250-/140248522325?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item20a7769e55


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

What you have is a 6 mm mid gauge machine. This is a little beauty. You can knit all weights of yarn up to 8 ply or double knit or whatever you call the yarn that requires 4 mm needles. I have an older version, a 120, and I would not change it for anything. yours may have punch cards etc, I am not familiar with it but i can promise you , you will have years of total fun with that machine. Do keep us posted with what you knit on it and happy knitting.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

coemarg said:


> There is a instruction book on ebay for your machine - go to http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Knitmaster-Knitting-Machine-Instructions-Model-250-/140248522325?pt=UK_Crafts_Knitting_Crochet_EH&hash=item20a7769e55


Thank You that is the same one I already found and bought. There was an email in my inbox when I got home from work today that it has shipped. But being it is coming from England and I am in the USA it may take a while to get here. And hope it does not break on the way! as it is on CD not a paper copy. I found most other manuals online but this was one I could not find free online. I tried at least, due to our list here I am very familiar with all the manual sites out there and could hunt em up. 
I dug the machine out of the box and tried it for action. It is a bit stiff but since I did absolutely nothing to it that is to be expected. Now I will see about a wee bit of cleaning, it sure does not look like it needs it. and some oiling, I have lori Lynn spray to use. Couldn't get the sponge bar or at least what I think may be the sponge bar out to check it so will have to wait for the manual to tell me how to remove it safely. I will not force anything. Managed to put together the yarn thingie. Not sure what that outfit may be called. It fits on the carriage. But I somehow sprang it off the carriage and I have to dig it out of the mess behind the stove now....where it flew to. Now to do that and find some yarn that is already wound into balls....Would be lovely to have a midgauge...Those needles sure do still look really tiny to me...after my Studio 151 bulky machine....-
Oh what might the two things that look kinda like clamps be? Actually look almost like the things I use to hold picnic table cloth on the tables. And a short flat metal piece with the ends turned up.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

Also, Evesch, this little machine does not have a sponge bar. If you pull out what looks like a sponge bar you will find it is exactly like one minus the sponge strip and is inserted with the solid metal side down - upside sown to what the usual machines have. can you understand what I mean?


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

And this is definitely a mid gauge. the spacing of the needles is 6mm, not 4.5 like the bigger machines. The needles look small because the bulky has 9mm spacing and I agree it is huge.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

pengee said:


> Also, Evesch, this little machine does not have a sponge bar. If you pull out what looks like a sponge bar you will find it is exactly like one minus the sponge strip and is inserted with the solid metal side down - upside sown to what the usual machines have. can you understand what I mean?


Yes, I have a couple machines called SuperSpeeds and one of them does not have a sponge bar as such but a metal bar that holds the needles down. I have measured the needle space and it is definitely a 5 mm space did they make different sizes? Unless this tape measure is not quite accurate.


----------



## pengee (Jul 24, 2011)

You would see the difference if you tried using your Brother stitch selector on this machine. It just doesn't quite fit but almost. That is the 1.5mm difference. And yes the manufacturers of knitting machines did make different gauges. There is also a mid-gauge with needles 7mm apart, I believe, so there is quite a variety. I have scanned those pages and sent to you privately. I hope they help.


----------



## denisejune (Dec 6, 2015)

I bought one of these machines in 1969 - cost £39.19.11d - £40. Later gave it away when I acquired a punch card machine. I should have kept it. I have since acquired another 250. I use it for charity knitting -sweaters and beanie hats for an orphanage in Belarus. I have knitted 725 sweaters/cardigans - some on the 250. Other sweaters have been knitted on Knitmaster 155 9 mm, Knitmaster 6mm mid-guage, knitmaster LK 150 6.5 mm mid-guage and Knitmaster 4.5 mm standard gauge. I have no more space for another machine! What you have is considered to be a standard gauge machine. Knits 3-ply, 4-ply, 5-ply and fine double knit yarn. I do not know what the American equivalents are. 5 mm gauge was also used on Passap and Singer European machines. You can also use their transfer tools on your machine should you break/lose your Knitmaster 5 mm tools.

Denise Turner
Manchester, England.


----------



## Peppie (Jan 13, 2013)

Look at this link and you can download the manual.

http://machineknittingetc.com/empisal-knitmaster-mod-250-knitting-machine-instruction-manual.html

You just click on the green download under Download Now.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

This topic goes back to June the 3rd 2012. I wonder how Evesch got on with the machine. Perhaps she will come back on here and let us know.


----------



## denisejune (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks for your input/reply. I am wondering if anyone would like to e-mail me as a knitting buddy occasionally - exchange of ideas etc.

I am 72 years old. Machine knitted on and off since 1969.

My machines are:-

Knitmaster 360 standard gauge with ribber, lace carriage, intarsia carriage.
Knitmaster 250 standard gauge
Knitmaster HK 160 6mm
Knitmaster LK150 6.5 mm with intarsia carriage
Knitmaster 155 9 mm with intarsia carriage

My machines are quite old but are good workhorses.

I rarely do fair isle as I knit a lot for young children and little fingers get caught up in loops. I mostly knit plain, striped, colour block, or picture sweaters and beanie hats in bright colours. My garments go to an orphanage in Belarus. I have no grandchildren to knit for. When you are retired you need something positive to do with you spare time.

My e-mail address is [email protected]

Hope to hear from somebody. Happy Christmas from across the pond to anybody reading this item.

Denise Turner


----------

